
Pragmatic Functional Programming - rbanffy
http://blog.cleancoder.com/uncle-bob/2017/07/11/PragmaticFunctionalProgramming.html
======
Royalaid
This article feels kind of like a tease. It mentions all the usual suspects of
better code this, and state isolation that. It of course touches on
homoiconicity and that code can modify code. It shows a bit of host language
interoperability but it never says why any of this Pragmatic beyond the
obvious and has just two code examples.

Granted I love Clojure and it does feel very pragmatic but that's more because
of the attention to detail put into the language. Examples include the strong
host interoperability, mentioned in the article, but also the collections in
the standard library and the argument order of functions to allow for things
like the threading macros (-> or - >>) work the way they do. Watch any of Rich
Hickeys talks (simple made easy or the speculation keynote) and you will get a
feel for the thought put into things.

Having said all of this it is important to note that just because of all the
praise functional languages are getting doesn't mean there aren't trade-offs.
My most recent problem has been dealing with multithreaded map (via Claypoole)
calls leading to hanging http requests (in Aleph) and the nice clean layers of
abstraction have to be stripped away to assist in debugging the problem.

The grass is always greener on the other side.

